
Company you've never heard of plans to build the first private space station - johnny313
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/jason-davis/2016/20170103-axiom-profile.html
======
MrZongle2
A lot of companies I've never heard of have grandiose plans. Some are staffed
with smart, motivated people. Some are Dunning-Kruger job programs.

When these folks have a vehicle, hardware to load upon it, and a launch
window, I'll be far more interested.

